# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Cùng tìm hiểu nước Đại Lý - Tứ Xuyên, Trung Quốc

## hangnt

(Du lịch Trung Quốc) - Vương quốc Đại Lý (大理 pinyin: Dàlǐ) là một vương quốc của người Bạch đã từng tồn tại từ năm 937 cho đến năm 1253, nằm trong khu vực của tỉnh Vân Nam, Quý Châu và tây nam tỉnh Tứ Xuyên của Cộng hòa Nhân dân Trung Hoa ngày nay. Được sáng lập bởi Đoàn Tư Bình năm 937, vương quốc này đã được cai trị kế tiếp nhau bởi 22 vị vua cho đến năm 1253, khi quốc gia này bị tiêu diệt bởi cuộc xâm lược của đế chế Mông Cổ dưới thời Mông Kha. Thủ đô của vương quốc này là thành Đại Lý.



Kinh đô Đại Lý
Vương quốc Đại Lý là sự kế tiếp của quốc gia Nam Chiếu, là một quốc gia đã suy tàn từ năm 902. Có ba triều đại kế tiếp nhau đã tồn tại sau khi Nam Chiếu bị suy vong cho đến khi Đoàn Tư Bình chiếm được quyền hành năm 937 và thiết lập ra vương quốc Đại Lý.



Đại Lý vươn mình cùng trời xanh
Đại Lý là một quốc gia theo Phật giáo Mật tông (Acarya), từ vua tới dân đều sùng đạo, vua thường tại vị một thời gian rồi xuất gia làm sư[1].
Nước Đại Lý kéo dài 316 năm với 22 đời vua trong đó có 10 người bỏ ngôi đi tu[2], chẳng hạn Bảo Định Đế Đoàn Chính Minh, Trung Tông Đoàn Chính Thuần, Cảnh Tông Đoàn Chính Hưng v.v.



Quang cảnh thiên nhiên hùng vỹ
Một trong những cư dân Đại Lý là giống người Thái, trải rộng từ Vân Nam qua bắc Thái Lan, Lào và thượng du bắc Việt Nam. Người Thái gồm nhiều sắc dân như Thái Trắng, Thái Đen, Thái Đỏ, Thổ, Nùng. Sau khi Đại Lý bị người Mông Cổ thôn tính, người Thái còn trốn tránh trong rừng sâu và di chuyển xuống phía nam và tây nam. Họ là thủy tổ của người Thái Lan ngày nay.



Chốn bình yên trên phố
Có một câu chuyện nói về sự thất thủ của vương quốc Đại Lý, mặc dù nó chỉ là truyền thuyết, nhưng nó đáng được nói tới. Mặc dù quân đội của người Mông Cổ rất đông và dũng cảm, nhưng họ không thể phá vỡ sự phòng thủ của người dân Đại Lý ở thung lũng Nhĩ Hải, là nơi rất phù hợp cho phòng thủ mà chỉ cần vài người cũng có thể giữ vững được hàng năm. Người ta nói rằng người Mông Cổ đã tìm được một kẻ phản bội dẫn họ vượt qua dãy núi Thương Sơn theo một con đường bí mật, và chỉ bằng cách này thì họ mới thâm nhập và vượt qua được sự kháng cự của người Bạch. Điều này đã dẫn tới sự kết thúc của 5 thế kỷ độc lập. Năm 1274, tỉnh Vân Nam được thành lập và khu vực này từ đó trở thành một bộ phận của Trung Quốc.



Quán ăn
Tuy nhiên, sự chống đối của họ Đoàn với nhà Nguyên, và sau này là nhà Minh chỉ thực sự chấm dứt vào cuối thế kỷ 14. Theo Minh sử, khoảng niên hiệu Hồng Vũ của Minh Thái tổ Chu Nguyên Chương (1368-1398), Đoàn Thế bị bắt, nhà Minh đổi nước của Đoàn Thế làm phủ Đại Lý, đặt vệ quân và chỉ huy sứ ti, cho thuộc vào tỉnh Vân Nam.

[RIGHT]_Nguồn: dulich-trungquoc_


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------


## Mituot

TQ nhiều địa danh nổi tiếng và đẹp quá
Đúng là đặc trưng nét đẹp của Phương Đông

----------


## Hunterist

Trung Quốc nhiều thành cổ wa đi

----------


## quanghuy00

Đại Lý lục mạch thần kiếm

----------

